# Show Your Garages!!!



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Okay, we have seen all the goats. So, now show everyone the barn in which you keep your beloved goats! Here are some pics of my own shrine and where the goat sleeps at night!! I'm still working on it. Yes, the floor is covered with Mannington Mills commercial grade carpet and the goat sits on top of a black garage floor mat. Hey, I get one part of the house to make my own, I gotta go for it!:lol:


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

You are too funny NJ Goat- I know you and I would get along.
You can see part of mine in my avetar but I'll have to wait till Spring before I post all around pics. It's a double garage with an nice extension in the front for a work table. I was looking into a sprayed floor but oddly enough, my floor is blacktop and is therefore too porous for the stuff. 

If mine were as nice as yours and heated, I'd be there all winter too. Very nice garage!!!!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

nice scanner you got there. :cheers: is that bearcat?


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

NJgoat - First ceiling fan I have ever seen in a garage...Nice G-Pics...:cheers


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Not*



EEZ GOAT said:


> nice scanner you got there. :cheers: is that bearcat?


No, actually it is my police radio that I carry on my duty belt. Motorola HTS!


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

PDQ GTO said:


> NJgoat - First ceiling fan I have ever seen in a garage...Nice G-Pics...:cheers


In it's previous life it was a family room- -


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Fan*



PDQ GTO said:


> NJgoat - First ceiling fan I have ever seen in a garage...Nice G-Pics...:cheers


It was my wifes grandmothers house until she passed. We bought it from my mother in law. For cheap! We put alot of money into house. We only lived around the corner. The garage was being used as a extra sitting room for a while when they had it. I was going to put down one of those floor paint kits, but the cement floor would have taken alot of scraping and sealing first. I attempted to scrape it, but gave up. Who knows, one day I may get to it. So, I went with the industrial carpet and put the black car mat from california cover, autoanything or groits garage. I have a huge fenced in yard that I may later put up another garage and also put my boat in. Right now I get the boat shrink wrapped each winter. But its not bad, there is a door that goes off to a new sunroom we added last summer. The garage is cool place for me to hang out with my yellow lab and drink a yuengling or two. The garge does have heat and air! That is a plus.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

This is the real one. 










Two Goats + 1 1/2 car garage = Tight, tight, tight!

And this is my 1/24 scale replica:










Russ


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

macgto7004 said:


> This is the real one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is too cool love the replica!!!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

This is where I keep the classics, the 05 resides in a detached 2 car garage at my home,


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> That is too cool love the replica!!!


:cheers
Actually, it's 1/18th scale, but I need to redo the pic, cause now I have a 1/18th 04 YJ w/18s! The only thing I need is a wing for the back of my 70 and I'll be all set.

Russ


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

05GTO said:


> This is where I keep the classics, the 05 resides in a detached 2 car garage at my home,


Yea, you definately have a real mans garage!!! That is where I got the idea for this post. Your garage!:cheers


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

NJgoat said:


> No, actually it is my police radio that I carry on my duty belt. Motorola HTS!


What, No speaker mic?


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

macgto7004 said:


> :cheers
> Actually, it's 1/18th scale, but I need to redo the pic, cause now I have a 1/18th 04 YJ w/18s! The only thing I need is a wing for the back of my 70 and I'll be all set.
> 
> Russ


Hey Russ where did you get the 1/18th scale of the 04 YJ, I'd like to get one, but all I find are the 05/06 models


----------



## tengai (Jan 4, 2007)

Some of you guys/gals have pretty nice garages. Mine's a little more humble and It's pretty tight in there right now. 1.5 car garage. 








a

I've also got one of those 1/18 scale deals from e-bay. My eight year old son claimed it, but he also likes the General Lee.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Tacmedic said:


> What, No speaker mic?


No, I dont use the lapel mike, Ive got hit in the head with it running, caught on fences, and swinging around like a f'in yo yo while wrestling with someone. I dont use 'em unless Im working a parade or special event, other than then entry team unit.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

tengai said:


> Some of you guys/gals have pretty nice garages. Mine's a little more humble and It's pretty tight in there right now. 1.5 car garage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One for the general:cheers


----------



## Langor (Nov 2, 2007)

tengai said:


> a



On my monitor it shows your GTO as white. After looking at it for a bit, I think the GTO might look good in white. lol.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Langor said:


> On my monitor it shows your GTO as white. After looking at it for a bit, I think the GTO might look good in white. lol.


White would look awesome!!! I'm suprized with Pontiac that they did not make a white one!!!!


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Posting the garages is a good idea. This Spring when the skiis are back in the Attic and the mini van is outside I'll post some pics. You can see some of my garage here in my sig. It has the potential to morph into a garage Like NJ's which is what I would want eventually but I have a huge Victorian so eventually I will downsize to another home where a finished garage will be a priority. 
For now, it's still my favorite place to hang and with several GTO projects to do, I'll make sure the frig is full of the cold stuff.

A white GTO- nice to have a chioce of that color with a stripe kit maybe, but I'm not much for white cars. I have decided that if I'm going to pay thousands of dollars for a car, I want color!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

My goat's lair is my Cabinet shop/garage. It's guarded by all kinds of menacing looking saws etc......


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

She`s stored in the Goat House along with bikes, the vintage John Deere and the Harley. All of them are waiting for the snow to melt!!


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Rukee said:


> She`s stored in the Goat House along with bikes, the vintage John Deere and the Harley. All of them are waiting for the snow to melt!!


the goat is really nice!:cheers


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Rukee said:


> She`s stored in the Goat House along with bikes, the vintage John Deere and the Harley. All of them are waiting for the snow to melt!!


One question though?, how come the pictures of your car are taken in the snow? I thought you were waiting for it to melt?:confused


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> One question though?, how come the pictures of your car are taken in the snow? I thought you were waiting for it to melt?:confused


I`m not sure what your asking, I AM waiting for it to melt, as it`s snowing again outside right now. You can see some snow on that lawn mower handle on the left edge of the pic, if I had backed up a foot or two, you would have been able to see the snow outside the door. I took the car outside to snap those pics before sure, I had just got done with a complete restoration and wanted to gloat a bit.... but I would never leave it outside!


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Guys, when I saw this thread I knew 05gto would post pics of his garage. That is what I call a garage!!!!


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

*White GTO*

There is something about white though- Most of you are probably too young to remember the Schwinn Krate Sting Rays. I eventually saved enough to get the Orange Krate when I was 12. It actually had a drum brake on the front wheel. Anyway, I settled for the orange because the the white one, "Cotton Picker" was unavailable and wait listed. 
Wish I still had it.
On second thought, white would be cool.:cool


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Come on!!!*

Come on, I know there has to be more guys out there that have garages for their goats, or what I like to say, barns for their goats!!

Oh, Rukee, I was just talking about your avetar picture. It looks like your goat was out in the snow when you took the picture and you said your waiting for the snow to melt.THats all. :cheers


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

The weather is nicer, so I know it is time to clean up those garages and show some pics!!!


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Man everyone has a badass garage... but those 1/8 scale models are just sick! :rofl:


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

my GTO sits in the basement of my parents house. I'll try to remember to take a picture or two next time i go home.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Tri-Power said:


> my GTO sits in the basement of my parents house. I'll try to remember to take a picture or two next time i go home.


Isn`t it alittle tough taking it up and down the steps?? :willy:  :cheers


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

Rukee said:


> Isn`t it alittle tough taking it up and down the steps?? :willy:  :cheers


haha, walk-out FTW. The house is big enough that when my dad built it a couple years ago, they just had half of it be a movie room, and office, and then then the workshop/secondary garage is the second half. Its kinda skinny but crazy deep (~70')


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is my garage today, in the process of putting the 66 together.


----------



## Toyz (Apr 14, 2008)

Nothing special! I really need to get it cleaned up and better pics!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> That is too cool love the replica!!!


Russ, You have toooooo much time on your hands!! :cheers Eric


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Eric Animal said:


> Russ, You have toooooo much time on your hands!! :cheers Eric


As if! :rofl:

I was looking back through this thread, and realized that my pic was taken about 1 1/2 years ago, when I first got my 04. I need to update it, cause my goat don't look the same anymore. :cool

mac


----------



## gtoforspeed (May 19, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> White would look awesome!!! I'm suprized with Pontiac that they did not make a white one!!!!


The Monaro was made in white
Google Image Result for http://www.jhp.com.au/img/products/exteriors/lights/white-ss-black-tlight2-lr.jpg


----------



## rambogto (Jan 7, 2007)

That looks like your bedroom! Cool!!!


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Anyone want to contribute pictures to bring this thread back to life? 4 pages is nowhere close to enough. I love garages, nothing much on my part though since the goat is usually not even indoors :shutme


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*The Judge's Chambers*

This is the Goat Lair: A Pontiac Cocoon. 
This Lair was built exclusively for the goats. 
It's fully insulated.


----------



## 2004americanmuscle (Jul 24, 2009)

sighhh i wish i had a garage  im still looking


----------



## muscleT (Dec 20, 2006)

not as nice as some but working on it!


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

man.... I only have a carport. I need to buy a house.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

If I had a garage, I'd post pictures. :lol: 

Hey Judge, no "Pontiac Authorized Service" sign? Dude, that's a staple. :cool


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't have that sign either but this is on the wall above my compressor:


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

yes, i have a garage....and no, you can't see it


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Poncho Dan said:


> If I had a garage, I'd post pictures. :lol:
> 
> Hey Judge, no "Pontiac Authorized Service" sign? Dude, that's a staple. :cool


Its a collection in progress.... When I find one it will be hung :lol:
The whole one wall will be a collection metal posters of every GTO made, advertisements, signs etc. Now if I can get Wangers over to sign the back wall. :cool He already told me I cannot have his new Judge. I told him it would look great in there. Maybe he didn't think I was serious? I'll keep working on him. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

This thread inspired me to do a mod on my garage clock:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Its a collection in progress.... *When I find one *it will be hung :lol:
> The whole one wall will be a collection metal posters of every GTO made, advertisements, signs etc. Now if I can get Wangers over to sign the back wall. :cool He already told me I cannot have his new Judge. I told him it would look great in there. Maybe he didn't think I was serious? I'll keep working on him. :rofl::rofl:


Actually I had one in my hand and put it back. I chose this one as the authorized service parts is in it. The other one is easily obtained, this one is harder to find, at least in my area...... >>>> 









Arrow I made from scrap 1/4" oak plywood


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Nice! :cheers Can't say I've ever seen the one you have... makes me jealous.


----------

